# Mira Elite 2 Electric Shower Problem



## majee

problem with our electric shower as follows:

when set to the high power position it seems to be generating unbearably hot water with good pressure. Dialling down the temp does not cool it until such time as you dial to the cold region and it's just too cold then.
when set to the medium power position you need to dial the temp right up to the hot region to get any bit of warm water and the water power is poor (as you'd expect).
Shower is only about 2.5 years old - not sure if we live in a hard water region or not. Prior to this problem you could set to the high power position and dial the temperature to what you desired without scalding the skin off your back!
Sounds obviously like a thermostat problem(?) but before I call a plumber in has anyone had a similar issue and how did you resolve it? Checked the key posts and this doesn't seem to have cropped up before.


----------



## Bamhan

Have you cleaned the shower head, if there is a build up of limescale it affects performance of the shower.
My parents have this type of shower and for them limescale casues this type of problem.


----------



## gr000

You will need to clean the shower filters.. these are located within the shower unit. I have performed this a few times quite successfully... do the following:
turn off all power to the shower, probably best to trip the switch in the fuse box
Open the 4 screws  (two on the top and two on the bottom)
Remove the cover and also the face plate that shields the piping.
Using a spanner/vice grip open the nut that is pointing outwards/diagonally
when this is open full it will result in water gushing out.. all over the palace. take the nut which has the filter attached and clean it
Replace the nut and dry up all the wet areas.
Replace all the above... again drying up the wet areas.
Turn on the power again... have a nice shower 
*Note: Care and attention is needed while doing this, self explanatory...*


All the information to access the filter id documented in the user manual for the shower... if you still have it.


----------



## majee

thanks gr000. Will give it a shot and see what happens. Will do the showerhead too Bamhan.


----------



## redmojim

This works brilliantly!   Thanks guys..  saved me €300 for a new shower...


----------



## brianodcork

Folks...also have the same problem...could you goys advise on the removal of the plastic 'nut' surrounding the valve housing the filter.
Not being a DIY-enthusiast, but also not needing to replace the unit (same symptoms as previous Mira posts), the plastic nut appears a bit flimsy, and would like to hear from those of you who have completed the task as to how much pressure to apply to opening the nut....

Advice appreciated.


----------



## theplumber

You can get a lttle plastic bung to block of the shower supply at the tank when cleaning filter. Good opportunity to check for dirt or drowned vermin.

enjoy your showers!


----------



## jooc

Just want to say thank you to you guys, have had same problem with my shower for past three weeks and was saving up to buy a new one, you guys just saved me €289, plus fitting fees. Thank you so much, shower now running like new.


----------



## whack

I have a Mira Elite 2 and for the past couple of weeks the water is piping hot when in the red but if you turn it down it goes low flow and super cold, any ideas


----------



## Thirsty

Which bit of gr000's post did you not understand?


----------



## DavyJones

The mira elite 2 is no more, and for the reasons you are saying. It has been replaced with the mira elite ST.  the problem with the elite 2 was it's heating element, bascially it was wound too tight and was easily blocked with lime scale. In the elite ST the element is longer and better spaced to prevent build up of lime scale quickly.


----------



## sarsm

i have an mira shower was experiencing the same problems, followed the advice above and it seams ok now, thanks to all. just one more question when i removed the outer casing a plastic sheet saying  splash guard came with it. does anyone know where this should be placed before the plastic front is put back on.


----------



## steph1

I have the same type of shower and a few weeks ago I noticed the water was scalding and it was not up too high.  However another problem arose when the shower head kept dripping - a most annoying sound especially when its in your ensuite. 

Anyway I had to get a guy out who is a mira engineer and he was up to his eyes so was waiting for three weeks before he came.  Turned out that there was a problem with the flow valve and it had to be replaced.  123 euros to fix.


----------



## ajapale

admin bump


----------



## deeds372

hey 

so i bought my mira elite in may and in the lst two weeks it has been doing that scalding hot then freezing cold thing.  so i went and bought a wrench and screwdriver to dismantle the shower but couldnt find the filter and lots of sgins saying NOT to touch anything scared me so i just cleaned the head(with vinegar and water) which turned out was full of limescale and seems to have improved. Thanks for great advice!!  i was wondering though does this mean im in bad hard water area since ive only had shower 6 months and its all ready blocked??

actually its the elite st i have!!


----------



## Nashville

*Mira Elite ST supply & install?*

Hi, would anyone know of someone who can install and supply a new Mira Elite ST at a good price? I have to replace my current Elite 2. I've only been quoted e420 for this so far, but wonder is this a good price?


----------



## Jildy

Any electrician worth his salt could change one of these in an hour.

So allow €80 for an hour callout charge and add that to the price of the shower and you have your price.

J


----------



## Danny Quain

*Mira Elite Electric*

Hello all.
New to the forum; found it because of trouble with my Mira Elite shower, which was installed two years or so ago. The problem: The shower got progressively slower to cut the water flow after switch off. At first it was a minute, then on to five, ten, fifteen, - and now; continuous flow, and this means turning off the water to the unit. Can I take it from the information above that there is a 'flow- valve' problem? I hope this can be "fixed" as the price of a new one is beyond me, it being so soon after a bathroom refurbishment


----------



## Crocket

gr000 said:


> You will need to clean the shower filters.. these are located within the shower unit. I have performed this a few times quite successfully... do the following:
> 
> turn off all power to the shower, probably best to trip the switch in the fuse box
> Open the 4 screws (two on the top and two on the bottom)
> Remove the cover and also the face plate that shields the piping.
> Using a spanner/vice grip open the nut that is pointing outwards/diagonally
> when this is open full it will result in water gushing out.. all over the palace. take the nut which has the filter attached and clean it
> Replace the nut and dry up all the wet areas.
> Replace all the above... again drying up the wet areas.
> Turn on the power again... have a nice shower
> *Note: Care and attention is needed while doing this, self explanatory...*
> 
> 
> All the information to access the filter id documented in the user manual for the shower... if you still have it.


 


Thaks gr000. Just solved the same problem by following your instructions.


----------



## Thirsty

Crocket - I've been meaning to tackle this for ages...

can I ask you something, when the instructions say ' water will gush out all over the place' is this just a finite amount of water or will it continue to flow until you get the nut in question cleaned and returned back?


----------



## Eoghan

gr000 said:


> You will need to clean the shower filters.. these are located within the shower unit. I have performed this a few times quite successfully... do the following:
> 
> turn off all power to the shower, probably best to trip the switch in the fuse box
> Open the 4 screws  (two on the top and two on the bottom)
> Remove the cover and also the face plate that shields the piping.
> Using a spanner/vice grip open the nut that is pointing outwards/diagonally
> when this is open full it will result in water gushing out.. all over the palace. take the nut which has the filter attached and clean it
> Replace the nut and dry up all the wet areas.
> Replace all the above... again drying up the wet areas.
> Turn on the power again... have a nice shower
> *Note: Care and attention is needed while doing this, self explanatory...*
> 
> 
> All the information to access the filter id documented in the user manual for the shower... if you still have it.


Hey. If I open the nut will much water come out? I'm at that stage now but I'm hesitant to open the nut.


----------

